# First duathlon advice please



## Shaun Robinson (29 Mar 2014)

Hi all 
I'm due to do my first duathlon on Tuesday 1st of April , it's only a short ish one 5k 20k 5k , my question is , is it worth putting flat pedals on my road bike to save time is transitions , ok I'm not out to win but i think this would save me 2
Minutes as not got pull cord on my trainers or triathlon cycle shoes, any thoughts ?
Or experience be apprietiated , 

My estimated I'm hoping for is 1hr 20 minutes


----------



## smokeysmoo (29 Mar 2014)

to CC 

TBH I've never done a Duathlon, but if I did, (and TBH I just might one day), I'd stick to what I was used to. 

Like you say you're not in it to win it, so a couple of minutes here or there won't make any difference.

Good luck


----------



## winjim (29 Mar 2014)

I'll tell you tomorrow afternoon .


----------



## Shaun Robinson (29 Mar 2014)

smokeysmoo said:


> to CC
> 
> TBH I've never done a Duathlon, but if I did, (and TBH I just might one day), I'd stick to what I was used to.
> 
> ...


Would rather have the 2 minutes in my favour though just wondering if it would save time seeing as it's such a short race


----------



## Shaun Robinson (29 Mar 2014)

winjim said:


> I'll tell you tomorrow afternoon .


You racing tomorrow what distance ?


----------



## winjim (29 Mar 2014)

4.5km fell run, 29km ride, 7.5km road run. It's my first too, so just gonna see how it goes. Will be using my regular clipless cycling shoes - can't really imagine riding with flat pedals any more.


----------



## Shaun Robinson (29 Mar 2014)

winjim said:


> 4.5km fell run, 29km ride, 7.5km road run. It's my first too, so just gonna see how it goes. Will be using my regular clipless cycling shoes - can't really imagine riding with flat pedals any more.


I have several bikes MTB and fixie both have flat pedals so I'll be ok with them but both road bikes have SPD SL fitted , that's an odd duathlon good luck and let me know how you do, you got a time your aiming for ?


----------



## jack smith (29 Mar 2014)

if your used to cleats you may find them way more comftorable and easier to ride in, also rememebr they are alot more efficient, it dosent take too much time to switch shoes quickly, i personally cant ride on flat pedals anymore i feel like im going to fall off lol


----------



## Shaun Robinson (29 Mar 2014)

jack smith said:


> if your used to cleats you may find them way more comftorable and easier to ride in, also rememebr they are alot more efficient, it dosent take too much time to switch shoes quickly, i personally cant ride on flat pedals anymore i feel like im going to fall off lol


----------



## Shaun Robinson (29 Mar 2014)

I know they are more efficient will they gain me 2 minutes over 20k though ? , but know what you mean when I go on MTB my feet are all over the shop for first few miles


----------



## jack smith (29 Mar 2014)

your legs might not be used to high speeds and cadence without being clipped in and you nay find your using your muscles differently causing more fatigue, as you will only be pushing down not pedaling in circles


----------



## winjim (30 Mar 2014)

Shaun Robinson said:


> I have several bikes MTB and fixie both have flat pedals so I'll be ok with them but both road bikes have SPD SL fitted , that's an odd duathlon good luck and let me know how you do, you got a time your aiming for ?


Didn't have a time to aim for; it's not a standard duathlon so no benchmark really. I did want to finish closer to the top of the rankings than the bottom, and this I achieved, mainly due to a belting ride which I'm really rather proud of . It was *definitely* worth wearing my cycling shoes. The 20 seconds (at most, nothing like 2 minutes) it took to change shoes was more than made up for by having them on for the ride.


----------



## Shaun Robinson (30 Mar 2014)

winjim said:


> Didn't have a time to aim for; it's not a standard duathlon so no benchmark really. I did want to finish closer to the top of the rankings than the bottom, and this I achieved, mainly due to a belting ride which I'm really rather proud of . It was *definitely* worth wearing my cycling shoes. The 20 seconds (at most, nothing like 2 minutes) it took to change shoes was more than made up for by having them on for the ride.


Ok cool I'll wear the cycle shoes then saves me changing my pedals  what time did you do on your ride ?


----------



## winjim (30 Mar 2014)

58 minutes, but we had old rhododendron trimmings, potholes and sunday riders to contend with .
Nobody passed me on the bike


----------



## Shaun Robinson (30 Mar 2014)

winjim said:


> 58 minutes, but we had old rhododendron trimmings, potholes and sunday riders to contend with .
> Nobody passed me on the bike


Sounds like fun another question what did you wear ? I was thinking full cycling gear !


----------



## winjim (30 Mar 2014)

Yeah, pretty much. If you're wearing padded shorts, a thin pad will be easier to run in. I wore running tights with thin padded undershorts. Cycling jersey is handy as you can take your bike gloves off whilst running and stow them in the back pockets. Good for carrying a couple of gels, too.


----------



## Shaun Robinson (30 Mar 2014)

Cheers winJim my race is shorter than yours just putting half bottle of juice on bike shouldn't have time for jels


----------



## winjim (31 Mar 2014)

Well good luck, make sure you fuel up today and have a good breakfast tomorrow. Early night tonight and I would recommend getting all your stuff ready this evening so you're not flapping tomorrow. Let us know how you get on


----------



## Shaun Robinson (2 Apr 2014)

Happy with result went with clip pedals in the end transitions were crap to be expected , second run wAs 3.5km not 5km like stated


----------



## winjim (3 Apr 2014)

8 / 22 finishers? You must be pretty chuffed with that. Especially considering that a lot of the competition seem to be members of tri clubs. Well done 
Any more planned?


----------



## Shaun Robinson (3 Apr 2014)

winjim said:


> 8 / 22 finishers? You must be pretty chuffed with that. Especially considering that a lot of the competition seem to be members of tri clubs. Well done
> Any more planned?


Yeah will definetly do more loved it, they do them once a month at that venue and yes very happy with result


----------



## 333 (31 May 2014)

Cracking result there Shaun, can I ask how did you train for this? was there any specific training plan or books that you would recommend? I have my first Duathlon in October this year and coming from almost nothing back to full bike fitness and running, just bought myself a Garmin 910XT as I'm hoping after 2-3 Duathlons I can train for half iron man in a couple of years! I was going to buy the book Time Crunched Triathlete.


----------



## Shaun Robinson (1 Jun 2014)

Hi 333 
I had no plan really I'm just getting into cycling alot and wanted to improve my cardio so decided to start running too , started to get a few regular routes no further than 5k and within a months my times were improving massively , so decided I would try a duathlon, I would say your best bet would be to join a triathlon club


----------



## 333 (1 Jun 2014)

Fair play mate you did very well! I've bought a couple of books Time Crunched Triathlete and training plans for multisport athletes going to start the time crunched 8 hours a week plan aiming at sprint distance for Octobers first attempt I'll let you know how it 
goes! Any recommendations on what shorts to wear for the two 5k runs and 20k bike? Can you run in cycling shorts? I've honestly never tried!


----------



## Shaun Robinson (1 Jun 2014)

333 said:


> Fair play mate you did very well! I've bought a couple of books Time Crunched Triathlete and training plans for multisport athletes going to start the time crunched 8 hours a week plan aiming at sprint distance for Octobers first attempt I'll let you know how it
> goes! Any recommendations on what shorts to wear for the two 5k runs and 20k bike? Can you run in cycling shorts? I've honestly never tried!


Yes I wore cycle shorts and think most people did don't think I could ride my bike without padding now doubt I would be able to run after lol


----------

